# Safe storage bottles for stannous, schwerters, etc.



## snoman701 (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm looking for a couple of suggestions. 

One, today I was in an antique shop and they had the nicest apothecary bottle. It had a ground glass stopper, but instead of the stopper, it was an eye dropper. I wasn't going to pay $20 for a 100 mL storage bottle, so since I came home, I've been trying to find a similar stopper. No luck. Any clue? Next step is going to be making one.

The other type of bottle I am looking for is a travel safe bottle of some sort for schwerters. Right now I've got it in a little wheaton vial, but there's no way to dispense it. I'd love a little glass rod dropper, but I haven't seen one of those bottles in years. I used to use one for my objective oil on the microscope. Any suggestions for one that will seal tight enough to store acid in it and keep it in my car?

Mostly, I'm looking for a source of ground glass joints that are also droppers.

Oooh, and if you have any suggestions for those cool little porcelain mixing dishes. Used to have some plastic ones for watercolor paints, but would prefer porcelain.


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 3, 2017)

Well then...it's called a porcelain spot plate and ground pipette ...and Ebay.

Now I just have to find the dropper rods.


----------



## Fireflymetals (Feb 3, 2017)

snoman701 said:


> Well then...it's called a porcelain spot plate and ground pipette ...and Ebay.
> 
> Now I just have to find the dropper rods.


I actually know exactly what you are looking for. Hollow glass with a rubber bubble top. I have some but will have to dig up the box to get company info. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Feb 3, 2017)

3.99 from my local science center

I want one like kadrivers though, that you can pour out. That's a nice one!


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 3, 2017)

You have a local science center? 

I need one of those....I hit the antique shops and industrial surplus stores.

Today I found 3 coors spoon / spatulas for $3 ea, and 1 really nice air / gas bunsen burner for $16. 

But it's never a "I need this" type of arrangement...it's more of a "here's what we've got, so these are your options"


----------



## Fireflymetals (Feb 3, 2017)

snoman701 said:


> You have a local science center?
> 
> I need one of those....I hit the antique shops and industrial surplus stores.
> 
> ...


Those are exactly what i have. But lil rubber bubble draw up units on top. Not local got them on line. I think it was 6bucks each or so. I recall paying under 50 for 6 in a pkg. Which was the minimum order. 

--L

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Feb 3, 2017)

Yep, I am pretty lucky to have the science education center.

I have little rubber suction bulbs i can put on top, but, my finger works just as well. And the rubber bulb would eventually start to deteriorate.

But for my "on the go" kit, I use the plastic bottles that they put ecig juice in. They work very well, and I have never had an issue with them.
The ones I have, feature a very fine tip so I can put a fraction of a drop and save acid.


----------



## upcyclist (Feb 8, 2017)

My problem is that rubber dropper caps will dry & crack on exposure to HCl (probably other acids too), so they're useless to me. I use these refillable (eye) dropper bottles: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MCIRLWS/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&th=1

They're polyethylene (PE), and seem to be holding up just fine for my stannous chloride, gold control solution, and Schwerter's solution. They seem to travel well, too, though I only do that with the Schwerter's.

_Edit to remove text lingo_


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Feb 8, 2017)

These are what I use for everything now.
I was using the glass bottle with glass droppers and rubber bulbs, but after the first one ruptured, i switched everything out to these.

They are great, and only cost me 25 cents a piece.
If anyone is in need, let me know. I bought a lot of 15, 30, 50mL ones from the local ecig shop.

Also, the spot plate i use as my touchstone for testing karat items. Works quite well, and is easy to see color changes. And its easy to tell if you have gotten it all cleaned up from the previous test.


----------



## Fireflymetals (Feb 10, 2017)

If anyone wants vape bottles i have literally about 10k units. I used to be the head chemist for a vape company. Ended up with a lot of these. 


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

